# Hoses keep popping off and water outlet melted



## Shoozdennis (Oct 10, 2020)

2011 Cruze lt Over the last couple months I have had to replace the upper, lower radiator hoses and the reservoir hose and just a couple days ago it over heated on me I stopped and the water outlet was melted


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shoozdennis said:


> 2011 Cruze lt Over the last couple months I have had to replace the upper, lower radiator hoses and the reservoir hose and just a couple days ago it over heated on me I stopped and the water outlet was melted


Welcome Aboard!

My guess is the water outlet has been going for quite some time. If you have not bought a replacement yet Duralast sells a lifetime warrantied one. Mahle sells a lifetime t-stat/housing as well. Usually when one item starts going, when you replace it ansd start moving stuff around you start to get collateral damage. Make sure you bleed the system well, multiple times if you replace any coolant, keep an eye on the resevoir as well as they temd to crack overtime.

Don't forgrt to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Post in thread 'Correct size O-ring'


----------



## Shoozdennis (Oct 10, 2020)

I just changed the water outlet today

I’m curious as to what the hose form the outlet to the firewall is called


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I wonder if the cap isn't releasing pressure, the overflow tank cap that is and its overpressurizing? May want to throw a new one of those on there as well. Or just get a whole new tank that has the metal reinforced part for $28. https://www.autozone.com/cooling-he...pPxNGBRCHt17uUPEASwaAqPGEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Shoozdennis (Oct 10, 2020)

Just replaced that about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

If it’s overheating you may have a water pump issue. I think it’s the only thing you haven’t replaced. Any check engine lights?


----------



## Shoozdennis (Oct 10, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> If it’s overheating you may have a water pump issue. I think it’s the only thing you haven’t replaced. Any check engine lights?


No check engine lights


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

If water can get out, air can get in.


----------

